# P0744



## trackfactory (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello forum,

My daughter's 2013 Nissan Rogue started hitching slightly, then eventually turned into bucking and then slipping at high speed highway driving. Took it to one dealer and they said I need a new transmission. Did some research and found that Nissan extended the warranty on certain years/models for the CVT. Got excited and thought my CVT would be covered. A call to Nissan quickly burst my bubble. For some reason, my VIN was excluded from the extended warranty. (???)

Took it to another dealer for a second opinion, they found the P0744 code and wanted to replace the valve body. But an inspector from the warranty company came to inspect the car and promptly denied the claim, stating he saw evidence of heat damage. First question, how can you see evidence of heat damage on this CVT without at least the pan being dropped? The dealer tech is insisting it is the valve body... and back and forth I go between the dealer and the warranty company. 

I Googled the P0744 code and found a TSB (NTB09-148a) which recommends replacing the Control Valve Assembly as the dealer tech recommends. But I also found recommendations of flushing the CVT fluid first. Since the warranty company has denied the claim, I'm found a few places online that sell remaned valve bodies, and asked the dealer tech if I brought my own, would he charge me the labor to install it. His response (relayed through the customer rep) was that he could not install the valve body because each unit is unique to each car, and it would have to be programmed to the VIN. :| Ahhhh OKayyy??? Is he saying the dealer doesn't have the equipment to flash program ROMS?

I then asked if the tech could do a CVT fluid flush and filter change. Again the message was relayed through the rep, can't do that either because the filter is all the way in the back of the trans and he would have to pull the trans down to do a filter change.

I've been searching for a reputable Nissan trans shop in the area to at least do a fluid flush, but I am sooo skeptical and afraid to give it to just anyone, having seen all the posts and info on how delicate this CVT is, and how the slightest deviation in the amount of fluid can ruin the trans. I'm in Central NJ. 

I'm a little unsure of what my next move should be. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just read the service manual and its for 08-09 models? I also think its sad that an 09 or 10 would still have coverage whereas your 2013 warranty has probably just expired. Its a bit unclear who this warranty inspector is or who he works for. When did your 5 year drive train warranty end? Did you detect or mention any symptoms to a dealer prior to that date?
Your best bet might be to contact Nissan headquarters and plead your case, combined with going on Facebook and finding the Nissan page. They can't be bothered with monitoring forums but Facebook is supposed to be a happy place where everybody loves them. They actually monitor it and someone may help you for PR purposes. At the very least I would expect them to kick in a fair percentage of the new cvt you may require.
Prior to that though you may just want to try and change the cvt fluid. I just want to point out that Nissan has been using CVTs for over 15 years now, the info how to do it is available and I am sure there are independents in your area who have done the fluid change which I think is a drain and fill. Do a search for how to change cvt fluid on your Rogue and it should bring you to another competing forum they don't let us link to here. It has a detailed discussion and instructions about the cvt fluid. Good luck


----------



## trackfactory (Oct 19, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Just read the service manual and its for 08-09 models? I also think its sad that an 09 or 10 would still have coverage whereas your 2013 warranty has probably just expired. Its a bit unclear who this warranty inspector is or who he works for. When did your 5 year drive train warranty end? Did you detect or mention any symptoms to a dealer prior to that date?
> Your best bet might be to contact Nissan headquarters and plead your case, combined with going on Facebook and finding the Nissan page. They can't be bothered with monitoring forums but Facebook is supposed to be a happy place where everybody loves them. They actually monitor it and someone may help you for PR purposes. At the very least I would expect them to kick in a fair percentage of the new cvt you may require.
> Prior to that though you may just want to try and change the cvt fluid. I just want to point out that Nissan has been using CVTs for over 15 years now, the info how to do it is available and I am sure there are independents in your area who have done the fluid change which I think is a drain and fill. Do a search for how to change cvt fluid on your Rogue and it should bring you to another competing forum they don't let us link to here. It has a detailed discussion and instructions about the cvt fluid. Good luck


Thanks for the info. The manufactures warranty ended about 6 months ago. It's my daughter's car and I don't know how long the car has been exhibiting symptoms. I only found out when she came to visit me on her break from school and I drove the car myself. By then the warranty was just barely up. 

Followed your advice and posted something to the Nissan Facebook page, and sent an email to the customer service dept. Don't know what good it will do. I will try the fluid change first and cross my fingers.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would also contact the warranty company and ask specifically what the "evidence" is that there was an overheat condition. You may have means to sue them if the deny your coverage without reasonable evidence to show that it is not covered.


----------

